# Tala



## laylasnanna (May 20, 2010)

Hi every1
we`re (me,hubby n 11yr old daughter) are moving to Tala next week, we have been living near Pafhos since we came over from the UK about 5 weeks ago & have just been waiting for a house that would be ok for us. Anyways, my daughter was going to start at Emba school in September but i noticed there was a school in Tala, does any1 know if this school is ok? Are there any other English kids there or do most kids go to Emba school.
1 more thing, are there any other kids around my daughters age, she doesn`t really have the confidence just to walk upto a group of kids n say hi although it`s waht she`s dying to do lol i`m just hoping there are some more kids there for her to get to know....
Oh yeah, sorry, if she does go to Emba school is there a school bus to take her there n back or do parents have to take them, my hubby will have the car for work so i will be struggling, hence looking at Tala school.

Thanks loads in advance for any help i get & i will hopefully see you Tala guys soon.
:clap2:


----------



## laylasnanna (May 20, 2010)

Okey Dokey, does any1 know when tala school re opens & i will just take a walk up there & see if i can get some info
thanks


----------

